# Recovery issue with 3.41 bootloader [Solved] [Fix]



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

yesterday i decided to try to get the 3.41 bootloader on my tab and after flashing the image through fastboot i lost recovery. i reflashed recovery with fastboot and it said it was successfull but still no recovery. i was running a self compiled version of aokp which i figured didnt matter but decided to go back to a stock backup to take the OTA update just to try it that way. after OTA obviously root was lost and i tried to reflash the recovery again and still no recovery. WHAT THE HELL. ok so i started getting frustrated, flashing the 3.34 bootloader then recovery works fine but cant do crap with the 3.41 bootloader. i would really like to get the new bootloader going so i dont have to wory about being near a computer when i flash my new builds. anyone had any luck with recovery on the new bootloader or am i alone in this boat.

Edit: Thanks to Dees_Troy this was fixed very quickly. The 2.3.1.1 recovery should be available in goo manager app now

SPECS:
Oct 22 build of AOKP (Self Compiled)
3.34 Bootloader
TWRP 2.3.1.0
HW Version ER3


----------



## Formula84 (Oct 5, 2011)

Here are all my posts on this issue.... Really Hope a Dev can figure this issue out...

This is the XDA thread where there are many people having this issue.... http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1928915&page=19



Formula84 said:


> IMO, Since you are so skilled I figured I would bring this to you attention to see if you can think of anything causing it. FYI Not your Kernel Issue...
> 
> Since the Official 4.1.2 update for the Grouper there have been many people that have been unable to get into any custom recovery...Through testing it was determined that the bootloader is the problem, reverting to the 3.34 bootloader corrects the issue.
> 
> ...


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

I had saw the reply in Imos thread after posting this. Hadn't seen it anywhere else tho and I don't visit XDA. It sucks but at least I'm not the only one  I'm sure our awesome devs will figure it out sooner or later

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Formula84 (Oct 5, 2011)

wigsplittinhatchet said:


> I had saw the reply in Imos thread after posting this. Hadn't seen it anywhere else tho and I don't visit XDA. It sucks but at least I'm not the only one  I'm sure our awesome devs will figure it out sooner or later
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Here is another thread and the OP did everything I did with Good detail... Cant be more Thorough to determine its not user error...
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1933591


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

Yup. Pretty much exactly what I did as well. Glad to know I wasn't just being a bonehead and forgetting something stupid. Thanks for the feedback.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Formula84 (Oct 5, 2011)

Se7enLC;32709655 said:


> I had a mostly-stock Nexus 7 running 4.1.1 - unlocked, rooted, TWRP installed, but no major /system changes. When the update came in, I figured "what the heck, I'll just see if it applies - worst case I lose root and my recovery console, but it's a nexus, it's easy to get those back". I applied the update, and it worked! It applied and rebooted, worked fine - but it did lose root and recovery as I expected.
> 
> So I tried to get recovery back. It won't come back. Here are the ways I tried:
> 
> ...


Found the solution to the the issue (sorta), I too went through all this trouble as you did in your OP.

I did not have to do anything other then straight up flash this version "recovery-clockwork-touch-6.0.1.5.b8147-grouper.img" via fastboot and bam! recovery works. Link - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=32810167&postcount=228

Problem is with previous versions of 6.0.1.0 (Official) and TWRP 2.3.1

I still prefer TWRP, but hey This is better then the alternative (No recovery at all)

Now we need to figure out what changed between CWM 6.0.1.0 and 6.0.1.5 and get the other guys (TWRP) to fix their shit for us poor saps that seem to be a minority in the Nexus 7 world having this issue.

I would love to know what actually the fix is and why only some have these issues with older versions of CWM and TWRP.


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

Hmmm. Thanks for this solution. I will definitely check it out. Hope TWRP can get it fixed Cuz I hate CWM

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Formula84 (Oct 5, 2011)

wigsplittinhatchet said:


> Hmmm. Thanks for this solution. I will definitely check it out. Hope TWRP can get it fixed Cuz I hate CWM
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yeah so do I, I emailed them the details hopefully someone there can figure it out.


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

well this did work for me but CWM is ugly as all hell so hopefully we get a fix from twrp soon


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

Bookmarked TWRPs gerrit hoping to see a patch pop up soon. If I do I may just build from source unless they merge it quickly.


----------



## Formula84 (Oct 5, 2011)

wigsplittinhatchet said:


> Bookmarked TWRPs gerrit hoping to see a patch pop up soon. If I do I may just build from source unless they merge it quickly.


I would contact them too, the more people that bring it up maybe it will get looked into.


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

PMd Dees_Troy about it. if he hasnt checked in in the next day or two i will email and also post on the github issues page. im not sure how often those are checked but hoping a pm is the quickest way

Edit. Hitting them up on IRC now. will report what i find out


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

Spoke with Dees_Troy on IRC and he says that he is not one that has this issue and didnt seem to be aware of it yet so i linked him to this thread since it now has links to all relevent posts on this issue. he informed me that he will take a look at it tomarrow. hopefully they can get it figured out wich may be a little harder since he is not having this issue. heres to hoping we can get a fix (fingers crossed).


----------



## Dees_Troy (Oct 6, 2011)

Someone give this a whirl and let me know please: http://techerrata.com/dees_troy/grouper.img PM or IRC might be best as I may not make it back to this thread.


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

Will do right now. Thanks a lot man. Will report back on IRC

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

you are freaking awesome Dees_Troy. worked like a charm. Thanks alot


----------



## Dees_Troy (Oct 6, 2011)

TWRP has been updated to 2.3.1.1 with the new build. You can download via our website or install using GooManager.


----------

